# Safe Mode On My Fascinate And Another Thing



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife\'s fascinate for awhile has on occasion rebooted itself into safe mode and as we all know when that happens the Widgets are gone. So just reboot it huh. Well after it reboots into \"regular\" mode the Widgets are still not there. It did it ln aosp roms such as cm7 and miui and so on. I chalked it up to her phone just not being able to run those roms smoothly So yesterday I did all the steps and got tsm reserection up and running. Awesome rom by the way but this morning she was looking at pictures in the galley and tada safe mode and yada yada yada. Another thing is when she bumps the power button to put her phone to \"sleep\" sometimes it takes a screenshot. Any help please.


----------



## AtomB (Aug 18, 2011)

My wife was having the same Safe mode issue with her Mesmerize about 6 months ago. I did some researching and what vagueness I found pointed to a buggy widget. Well she stopped using the Weather channels widget and she has not had this happen since.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

AtomB said:


> My wife was having the same Safe mode issue with her Mesmerize about 6 months ago. I did some researching and what vagueness I found pointed to a buggy widget. Well she stopped using the Weather channels widget and she has not had this happen since.


Funny you say this. She uses the weather channel widget. I'll remove that and see what happens. Thank you.


----------

